# Mehrere Gui Elemente in View



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2009)

wie oben schon gesagt bin ich ganz frisch beim PlugIn Entwicklen ;-)

Hab eigentlich wenig Plan von SWT, mach normalerweise alles in Swing...

ich möchte in meiner View mehrer Gui Elemente anzeigen...


```
public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {
		FillLayout fillLayout = new FillLayout();
		fillLayout.type = SWT.VERTICAL;
		parent.setLayout(fillLayout);	
		
		currentLabel = new Label(parent,0);
		currentLabel.setText("TestLabel");
		
		viewer = new TableViewer(parent, SWT.MULTI | SWT.H_SCROLL | SWT.V_SCROLL);
		viewer.setContentProvider(new ViewContentProvider());
		usw...		
		
	}
```

zu beginn waren die nebeneinander, jetzt mir dem Fill Layout sind sie übereinander.... aber das label braucht die Hälfte des Platzes. Will aber das es nur so viel Platz braucht wie es halt braucht ;-)

Wie mach ich das am Besten?

Danke


----------



## stefan. (14. Aug 2009)

Ich verwende meist das Gridlayout aber ist sicher Geschmackssache 

Evtl hilft dir Eclipse Corner Article: Understanding Layouts in SWT


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2009)

ich brauch da nochmal Hilfe....

```
public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {
		GridData gridData = new GridData();
		gridData.horizontalAlignment = GridData.FILL;
		
		parent.setBackground(parent.getDisplay().getSystemColor( SWT.COLOR_WHITE));
		
		GridLayout layout = new GridLayout();
		layout.numColumns = 1;

		parent.setLayout(layout);
		
		parent.setLayoutData(gridData);
		
		Font bold = new Font(parent.getDisplay(),"Arial", 16, SWT.BOLD);
		
		currentLabel = new Label(parent,0);
		currentLabel.setText("TestLabel");
		currentLabel.setLayoutData(gridData);
		currentLabel.setBackground(parent.getDisplay().getSystemColor( SWT.COLOR_WHITE));
		currentLabel.setFont(bold);
		
		viewer = new TreeViewer(parent);
		viewer.setContentProvider(new ViewContentProvider());
		viewer.setLabelProvider(new ViewContentProvider());
		viewer.setSorter(new NameSorter());
		viewer.expandAll();
		viewer.setInput(getViewSite());
```
wie schaff ich es, dass der Tree den Platz einnimmt, der ihm zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2009)

so siehts im Moment aus.... nicht optimal oder? ;-)


----------



## stefan. (14. Aug 2009)

probier mal (ungetestet)


```
viewer.getTree().setLayoutData(new GridData(GridData.FILL_BOTH))
```


----------

